

Where Designers Rule - mqt
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_45/b4057057.htm

======
seren6ipity
This is how the "Serene" phone looks - [http://www.bang-
olufsen.com/page.asp?id=54&bhcp=1](http://www.bang-
olufsen.com/page.asp?id=54&bhcp=1)

Some other pics -
[http://www.infosyncworld.com/phones/bang_&_olufsen_seren...](http://www.infosyncworld.com/phones/bang_&_olufsen_serene.html?n=1)

